# Shoptemp UK shops - fake reviews, dead links & location fibs



## Miss Panda (Apr 21, 2011)

I have some info on a dodgy 'shop' and I would really like to pass it to a mod not on the open board so as not to for warn the culprit.

Who do I contact? I don't want to randomly PM mods without permission.

Oh and if anyone knows a legit *UK based* store that they have used themselves I would be grateful for the info, thanks. I desperately need a dsi compatible card or I'll remain in ds lite land with my old Edge and R4 forever.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 21, 2011)

You can PM a mod as long as it's not spam.
Go ahead, PM them.


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 21, 2011)

But who? I'd rather one of them sees this and gives me permission to be honest. I don't want to breach gbatemp etiquette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for responding though


----------



## Law (Apr 21, 2011)

If it's something to do with shoptemp you should probably send it straight to Costello


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 21, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> If it's something to do with shoptemp you should probably send it straight to Costello


It is about a couple of shops on there.


----------



## Gamer40Life (Jun 23, 2011)

Since it's opening, there are many problems there. It is actually getting outta hand. A lot of shops lists a "low" price only to find they charge for shipping so it isn't the lowest price any more. Some items are linked to the wrong item, or no item at all, just links to a general page. Some have different prices then advertise. Some shops make you pay extra for the retail boxes as well. There's no one there to check the links if they are correct or check the prices to see if they are valid.

Some newbie shops sell at a prices that seems "too good to be true." I can go on and on but I'll stop here. They really need to get on the ball and fix some of those problems. At lease validate price changes or item additions...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, do contact Costello about this, Shoptemp if I'm not mistaken is a great deal of his responsibility, or is mostly affiliated with it.


----------



## NDS-Gear (Jun 28, 2011)

Just to let you know by the way, selling flash cards from within the UK became illegal last summer (end July 2010). We used to be London-based but that's the reason we moved to the US.

There are still the odd UK-based store popping up but they tend to shut down rather quickly as ELSPA (or whatever they're called these days) seems to be persecuting rather quickly. If you want to buy from a place that offers actual support after you buy, you're probably best off finding a non-UK based store.

Not saying buy from us necessarily (although we know a fair bit about the UK since we were quite big there!), but you definitely want to consider buying from outside the UK if you want stability.


----------

